# Hoover Yesterday



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Went fishing at Hoover yesterday in about 3 hours caught my limit. all keepers prolly threw back 3-4 small ones. Glad I checked the spot before going to Alum 
Oh the hot bait was 1/8oz jig with 3 inch charteruse / white twister tails.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

What depth?


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would say about 6-10ft


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice catch were you on shore or in a boat? I live right by Hoover and fish there often and never seem to have a whole lot of luck. Idk if its me or the spots I try or what lol but I can't figure anything out on Hoover.


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

It was all on shore i dont have a boat . Just a man his pole a wader and hungry appetite for fish. 

Good Eating Size


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice size. Been awhile since I had some crappie I'm gonna have to get out there and try and figure out what I been doing wrong so I can get some grub lol


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

That was one big fish fry. Good catch.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Was you on the northern end of the lake?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice job JigHead86!!! And its only going to get better for the next month+.

delaware/fish/freak...North end is doing good right now. Water's warm and they're movin in. White bass coming up also!


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

How bad is the water clarity?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Delaware ya nort bank of Hoover I was around there . I'm going try as much because I think they just going get smaller by next month and next month I think I'll be getting white bass . The water clarity was good not do muddy . Planning on hitting it all weekend. Any you guys been up to Indian lake for saugeye yet ?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice catch you got some good eating there. Those are some nice crappie on that stringer 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks tex I'm actually heading up there now for more . I'm pretty sure it's packed


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Well good luck to you and hopefully you can get your spot back just leave a few for me lol let me know how you do 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ndboy15 (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally A hoover fisherman. You ever fish in galena and do you know if there are any crappie tourney around this area? just local stuff


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

At galena . No crappies today just 2 white bass going stick if our another hour . But it's very very slow


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Well hope they start biting for you you fishing the same area??

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes same area . Fish count 5 white bass 1 crappie . Picking up a little


----------



## Ndboy15 (Apr 17, 2013)

you wading


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nope don't need to . Just left very slow day only 6 fish


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I hate when that happens you catch fish one day go back and and its like they do a dissapering act don't know how many times its don't that to me well hope you have better luck next time 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ndboy15 (Apr 17, 2013)

what are you usually using i use a pink tail tipped with a minnow and jig , i went two weeks ago on the first day and limited out


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

8oz jig with chartreuse 3inch twister tails . Or double jig rig 2 16oz with 2 inch grubs


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> 8oz jig with chartreuse 3inch twister tails . Or double jig rig 2 16oz with 2 inch grubs


 Wow! Those are some seriously heavy lures you're throwing. I don't think I could fish very long useing 2lb's of bait (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I got out last weekend for a little while. Mostly just because I got a new boat and wanted to see how my motor would push it. Fished for about 2 hours without a bite. Not a surprise, picking up where i left off last year. I love fishing wont give up on it, but I think even if I went to the store to buy fish Id end up leaving without finding the seafood counter. Oh well, sooner or later I'm sure I'll get hoover figured out.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Were you vertical jigging in bushes, or casting and retrieving?


----------

